# Dayhiker's 忍者 with a bit of Charles and a duck



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is my take on DH's design.. I really appreciate this share.. and this design is a great small shooter.

I used a sagsaw, dremel, and routed the edges... finished by oiling her up




































Thanks DH

LGD


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

That looks like a great little plinker duck!
Oiling it, will only make the icing sweeter than it is


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

looks good = i love the short forks







- john


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

LGD's work gets better and better, congratulations on making many on your own and sharing with us, a true slingshot enthusiast


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> LGD's work gets better and better, congratulations on making many on your own and sharing with us, a true slingshot enthusiast


thanks,, you know, since I got into shooting slingshots, I enjoyed it since it was totally new to me.. so I looked forward to improving my shooting (which I have) and improving on DIY (which I have) it can only get better, and I am enjoying the ride









I just appreciate that I have a forum to share my experiences with...

LGD


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Plinktastic pocket shooter there , share the sentiment about the forum too .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like your ninja.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

you been making a lot lately light,thats a lovely bit of work mate


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Definitely a sweet little plinker. Would like to see picture after it's oiled, I know it will be a knock out looking rig.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is truly a neat little shooter. I LOVE the smaller fork styles, and Dayhikers ninja is one of my favorites. Those low forks mean a lot less wrist strain. I will be interested to see how you like those flat top forks once you get it banded and start shooting. Good job!

The wood looks a lot like cedar ... any idea what it is?

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments, this winter I am sure I will concentrate more on making these shooters, but I am happy none the less









AJW it is oiled








I used lemon oil it darkened the wood and put an ever so slight shine to it.



Charles said:


> That is truly a neat little shooter. I LOVE the smaller fork styles, and Dayhikers ninja is one of my favorites. Those low forks mean a lot less wrist strain. I will be interested to see how you like those flat top forks once you get it banded and start shooting. Good job!
> 
> The wood looks a lot like cedar ... any idea what it is?
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


I am a low fork lover as well, as far as wrist strain, nothing too noticeable and I have weak wrists. of course I don't set them up to hunt either. as far as the wood, I am not sure that's the next thing I have to learn,


----------

